# Solved: strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility error?



## someguy9 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok well the office at my work had the blue screen of death when I came in (left it on) and when I rebooted I got "unmountable_boot_volume" Error. So I think the hard drive had bad volumes... so I put a scsi drive in the pc (with a scsi pci card) and now I get the "strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility error" when i hit F1 is just keeps bring the error up and F2 goes to the bios settings. But there is no way to get past this... I've cleared the bios (ALT+TAB+A, etc) and I jsut can't figure out whats wrong.

Computer: Dell 8250
SCSI drive is 32gb

Thanks.


----------



## someguy9 (Jun 17, 2008)

For some reason I just tried hitting F1 again and it seems to boot to the disk media... but the error still comes up... installing a fresh windows copy now.


----------

